# NC Viewer



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Some may already know of this neat online simulator.
Maybe there's something better out there but thats what was
on NYC CNC's video on youtube.



Load up a tap file or choose the Sample File button and watch it go.


Apparently you can finagle with the file loaded and actually save it
to run on your machine. Knowing what your doing of course.


Be sure to click on the Rhombicubotahedron in the upper right corner
to get a different view of your cut. Zoom in/out during preview.


Neat! Go here: NC Viewer


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Ronnie. I had seen that before but lost the link.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I have used it a few times and it is definitely handy. I have one person that sends gcode files instead of Vectric design file sometimes and I have used it to see what the problem in the gcode might be before I ask for the design file to review. I have also used it when I found some odd out of place gcode file to figure out what they go to.


----------

